# Prank Caller



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Was out in the snow today seeing after 4 days off, if we could put a truck on the road tomorrow. Got a call from the answering service. Seems a single mom at home with three kids had water raining down through the ceiling and was understandably frantic.

She gave me a sad story and since I was not too far away I agreed to stop by and shut the water off for her.

Vacant house with no doors and no windows and the phone is no longer being answered. :furious: :wallbash:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Competition getting a little afraid of the new plumbing company in town?


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice guys do finish last


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

So did you fix the leak .....


Lifer...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

:laughing:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

You guys been couped up to long over there, does one of your guys live across the street.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*wait till 3 am*

if their number is for real and not a pay phone

you need to call them back at about 3 AM tonight.....

let it ring about 40 times..

I think the weather is starting to irriate people ...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> You guys been couped up to long over there, does one of your guys live across the street.


Now that would be funny. :no:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Was out in the snow today seeing after 4 days off, if we could put a truck on the road tomorrow. Got a call from the answering service. Seems a single mom at home with three kids had water raining down through the ceiling and was understandably frantic.
> 
> She gave me a sad story and since I was not too far away I agreed to stop by and shut the water off for her.
> 
> Vacant house with no doors and no windows and the phone is no longer being answered. :furious: :wallbash:


 




Maybe you need to find another answering service. :whistling2:


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

What the number ? You can get help there plenty of folks here who can call them for you:yes:


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Was out in the snow today seeing after 4 days off, if we could put a truck on the road tomorrow. Got a call from the answering service. Seems a single mom at home with three kids had water raining down through the ceiling and was understandably frantic.
> 
> She gave me a sad story and since I was not too far away I agreed to stop by and shut the water off for her.
> 
> Vacant house with no doors and no windows and the phone is no longer being answered. :furious: :wallbash:


Sounds like it is time for the kiddies to go back to school. 20 bucks says a house full of kids in the neighborhood were ROFLTAO at you. Another 20 bucks says there is a pizza guy that is just as PO'd as you.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Sorry you got pranked. But, come on, it is _kinda_ funny.....:laughing:

Just find out who did it, let it go a month or two until he thinks you forgot and then put it to him X 10.


----------

